# Seattle Area RBR Ride in September?



## JP

Hi Gang,

Just wondering if people would be interested in a Seattle area ride? I'm thinking something not too crazy...not a hammerfest, but more a ride to see who we could get out of the woodwork. Perhaps a little later in the year like late August or September would work. 

I thought we could do the cafe ride thing followed by a lunch stop or something. 

I'll post this in The Lounge too. 

Let me know if there is any interest and we can try to nail down a date.


----------



## rcnute

Count me in.


----------



## kreger

count me in and my riding buddy.


----------



## pdainsworth

I'd be up for it, too!!


----------



## Argentius

I'm for it, fo sho' and stuff.


----------



## kmc

*i could do that*

Depending on the date, I would be interested. I might drag a couple of folks with me as well.

Keep us posted...


----------



## borregokid

Ride suggestion-From North Bend meet at the Bakery then head up to the pass. Starting at Denny Creek everyone can regroup for a little King of the Mountain competition ending at the Chevron. Too easy or too hard? It is kind of noisy but the traffic really isnt bad.


----------



## JP

borregokid said:


> Ride suggestion-From North Bend meet at the Bakery then head up to the pass. Starting at Denny Creek everyone can regroup for a little King of the Mountain competition ending at the Chevron. Too easy or too hard? It is kind of noisy but the traffic really isnt bad.


Well, I was kind of thinking something a bit more mellow to attract the most people, but we can let the peanut gallery decide. I suppose we should try to nail down a date soon too. 

Glad there is some interest.


----------



## borregokid

jplatzner said:


> Well, I was kind of thinking something a bit more mellow to attract the most people, but we can let the peanut gallery decide. I suppose we should try to nail down a date soon too.
> 
> Glad there is some interest.



Argent likes hill climbs and I thought that Denny Creek would be your chance to put the big hurt on him.


----------



## JP

*How about September 23rd or 24th?*

This looks like the weekend that will work for me. How about we nail down that date? 

Also, any other ideas for the ride? 

I was thinking we ride from from Issaquah to Snoqualmie Falls and back. It's a rolling, twisty, 35 or 40 mile ride on mostly good roads, but whatever you want to do. Again, I think we should lean to the easy side to encourage participation, but if everyone who wants to come wants to ride hard we can do that too, of course.


----------



## Argentius

From getting my collegiate thing on, I'd spec out rides that were easy-to-moderate for 35-40 miles, hit a dropoff point for those who just wanted that distance, and hit a tougher route for another hour or two.

I'm pretty new to the Seattle area, so I'm up for whatever.

September 23rd sounds good to me.


----------



## JP

Argentius said:


> From getting my collegiate thing on, I'd spec out rides that were easy-to-moderate for 35-40 miles, hit a dropoff point for those who just wanted that distance, and hit a tougher route for another hour or two.
> 
> I'm pretty new to the Seattle area, so I'm up for whatever.
> 
> September 23rd sounds good to me.


So the 23rd it is. 

OK I have a good idea. We could all do the Issaquah-Snoqualmie ride and drop off whoever has had enough in Issaquah at the eating place of their choice. Then we could head over to Zoo Hill road and ride a couple of very tough climbs before returning to said food stop. If we met in a convenient spot in Issaquah, then Zoo Hill would be only a couple of miles away.


----------



## rcnute

I likee. Don't laugh at me when I show up with a triple.


----------



## bigbill

I am looking into it. I have to be in San Diego on business on the 25th. I am looking into flying into SD on 9/21 and then immediately going to Seattle on the same day. Since I am looking at relocating to Bremerton in early 08, I would probably ride downtown on 9/22 and take the Bremerton ferry over and come back on the Bainbridge to check out the K peninsula. I would fly back to SD on the morning of the 25th. The beauty of this trip is the two weeks I have in SD afterwards to ride with ATP and Svend. ATP and I are at opposite ends of the political spectrum, but the two of us at the front of a group has been compared to riding behind a beer truck. We are pretty much the only people who can draft each other.


----------



## JP

bigbill said:


> I am looking into it. I have to be in San Diego on business on the 25th. I am looking into flying into SD on 9/21 and then immediately going to Seattle on the same day. Since I am looking at relocating to Bremerton in early 08, I would probably ride downtown on 9/22 and take the Bremerton ferry over and come back on the Bainbridge to check out the K peninsula. I would fly back to SD on the morning of the 25th. The beauty of this trip is the two weeks I have in SD afterwards to ride with ATP and Svend. ATP and I are at opposite ends of the political spectrum, but the two of us at the front of a group has been compared to riding behind a beer truck. We are pretty much the only people who can draft each other.


Hey Bill, that would be great. Hope you can make it. I'd better cross-post this over in The Lounge in case others might see it and be able to make it....


----------



## kmc

*on the calendar...*

It's on the calendar. Could you please use this forum to keep us all posted on latest info??

Thanks!


----------



## JP

kmc said:


> It's on the calendar. Could you please use this forum to keep us all posted on latest info??
> 
> Thanks!


Will do.


----------



## Guest

I first read this last weekend when away in Banff ( see my post in commuting and touring!!) and responded on the BlackBerry, wasn't even sure my message got through.

Anyhoo - count me in - and I will try to rope some of my bikie friends from down in Vancouver - maybe three or four of us ( I hope).

Great idea.

Takes me four hours driving to Vancouver, then a straight shot to Seattle ( except the girls are thinkingwe should take the m/home so they can go shopping!!) - I'll sort that out

Count me in


----------



## JP

toomanybikes said:


> I first read this last weekend when away in Banff ( see my post in commuting and touring!!) and responded on the BlackBerry, wasn't even sure my message got through.
> Anyhoo - count me in - and I will try to rope some of my bikie friends from down in Vancouver - maybe three or four of us ( I hope).
> Great idea.Takes me four hours driving to Vancouver, then a straight shot to Seattle ( except the girls are thinkingwe should take the m/home so they can go shopping!!) - I'll sort that out. Count me in


Great! I saw the report from Banff. What a great trip. Looking forward to this.


----------



## TypeOne

Count me in for a ride - I'll keep watching this board. 
That Issaquah-Fall City road hurts, but those rollers would be a breeze compared to grinding up to the zoo.
I liked the NB to Denny Creek idea, though.


----------



## Guest

Are we taliking just the one ride - Saturday, or is anyone thinking of riding on the Friday or Sunday?? Maybe a get together on the Friday night or Saturday night?


Also, where would we be looking at getting together to start off - I should book a hotel, so looking for some ideas on places to stay.

Thanks.


----------



## JP

Well I'm thinking a get-together Saturday would work for me. You might want to ping BigBill because I think he is going to be in town and want to do some other rides. If anyone wants to do a Friday thing too, just go ahead and set it up. Paging BigBill. Come in Rangoon. 

The ride we are planning would leave from Issaquah, so a place to stay in Bellevue or Issaquah would work. Seattle would also work if you want more going on near your hotel. It's only about 15 miles straight East on I-90 from Seattle to Issaquah.


----------



## bigbill

jplatzner said:


> Well I'm thinking a get-together Saturday would work for me. You might want to ping BigBill because I think he is going to be in town and want to do some other rides. If anyone wants to do a Friday thing too, just go ahead and set it up. Paging BigBill. Come in Rangoon.
> 
> The ride we are planning would leave from Issaquah, so a place to stay in Bellevue or Issaquah would work. Seattle would also work if you want more going on near your hotel. It's only about 15 miles straight East on I-90 from Seattle to Issaquah.


I am still working on the logistics of getting Seattle. The plan is to arrive in San Diego and then fly to Seattle on the 20th or 21rst, depending on the flights. I have to be back in San Diego by the afternoon of the 25th. The issue right now is travel funding but I may just say f it and fly to Seattle on my own. One can only take so much 80 plus or minus 10 degrees year round with a 20% chance of rain. I will be relocated to Bremerton by late next year and want to scope the area anyway. 

I would really like to do a ride - Bremerton Ferry - ride North up the Kitsap Peninsula to Bainbridge Island - Ferry back to Seattle ride. I am not sure of the mileage, but it wouldn't be that evil. A couple of climbs but nothing epic. That would be my Friday plan. A nice Sunday ride would be to ride the Bainbridge Ferry from Seattle and do the North side of Bainbridge, Indianola, out around by the Hood Canal Bridge, cut over to Poulsbo, have pastries and coffee at Sluys Bakery, and decide the route back to Bainbridge. There is parking downtown near the ferry terminal so you could stay where ever you wanted. I haven't checked the M's schedule, a ball game would be nice. Beautiful stadium, you don't even have to like baseball to enjoy yourself.


----------



## BenWA

Count me in! 

I was hoping for something a little sooner, but the 23rd should be fine. Hopefully things will still be somewhat dry during the last week of September.


----------



## Spinnerman

I might be in as well ... Issaquah is a ways from the Tacoma area, but who knows. Keep us posted ...


----------



## Guest

Spinnerman said:


> I might be in as well ... Issaquah is a ways from the Tacoma area, but who knows. Keep us posted ...


Not as far as it is for me!!


----------



## bigbill

toomanybikes said:


> Not as far as it is for me!!


Me either. Aloha.


----------



## Argentius

yeah, I'm definitely hoping it's not soaking yet.

Why DID ya pick so late, anyhow?


----------



## JP

Argentius said:


> yeah, I'm definitely hoping it's not soaking yet.
> 
> Why DID ya pick so late, anyhow?


Well, it was the first weekend that had a big open spot on the schedule. How in the world do we get so busy? Sounds like we have a good group ready to show up, so that's fantastic.


----------



## Guest

If we're looking at a ride something like what BigBill has noted then, hotel q.

I am looking at hotels in Renton, Tukwila or Downtown.

Other than that they seem to just get further away.

Any reccies??


----------



## JP

toomanybikes said:


> If we're looking at a ride something like what BigBill has noted then, hotel q.
> 
> I am looking at hotels in Renton, Tukwila or Downtown.
> 
> Other than that they seem to just get further away.
> 
> Any reccies??


Hey I don't know enough to suggest a particular hotel, but I would sure prefer to be in downtown long before I booked in Tukwila or Rebton. Just my view that there is so much more to do downtown.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

I'd like to come.


----------



## JP

OK Guys, best laid plans and all that...I just found out from the doc that I need a little operation that is now scheduled for Sept 15. (Nothing to worry about, but I'll be off the bike for a few weeks.) ;-( 

So, no ride for me. Is anyone else willing to lead the ride part of this, and I can still meet you at the restaurant after? It seems like there are plenty of people willing to and planning to meet. 

I'm really sorry and bummed about this. 

Buehler, Buehler, Anyone?


----------



## bigbill

I am still waiting on the answer from the money people where I work. I have to be in San Diego to be the engineer and supervisor for a job that starts on 9/25 and goes until 10/14. Living out of a hotel for three weeks, at least I will have a bike. The issue is that September is the last month of the fiscal year for the government. Money is tight, there is rumors to move the job to start on 10/2. There are other engineering (metalurgical) concerns that make that a bad move. If all goes as planned, I will fly to SD on the 21st, hop AKair to Seattle the same day, and do a ride via the ferry to the Kitsap Peninsula the next morning from downtown after rush hour. I guess Saturday will be a Seattle area ride, but I don't really know any routes except from From the old Kingdome area to Portland but that would be a 400 mile round trip so we would have to go short on Sunday.


----------



## borregokid

jplatzner said:


> OK Guys, best laid plans and all that...I just found out from the doc that I need a little operation that is now scheduled for Sept 15. (Nothing to worry about, but I'll be off the bike for a few weeks.) ;-(
> 
> So, no ride for me. Is anyone else willing to lead the ride part of this, and I can still meet you at the restaurant after? It seems like there are plenty of people willing to and planning to meet.
> 
> I'm really sorry and bummed about this.
> 
> Buehler, Buehler, Anyone?


I dont mind leading the ride. Its still on my schedule. I guess if I am the ride leader I can make up the ride with maybe 20-30 different turns. Me and RC will show up with our triples and find some hills to put the hurt on the rest of the crew. Chilis restaurant in Issaquah might be a good place to start and end. 

JP-Try to stay out of the doctors office-especially if you are over 40, they will always find something wrong.


----------



## Argentius

I'm not familiar enough with the issassasawunspellablequah area yet to lead, but I'm still a-planning on coming.

Hope we don't need full fenders and 47 pieces of kit!


----------



## borregokid

I know all the roads around Issaquah but I will need to map things in to the Snoqualmie Valley and North Bend areea. The traffic has gotten pretty bad but there are still some back roads. 

Argentius are you doing the Washington State Hill Climb Championship? Its pretty popular with a lot of racers. I am signed up in the D's which is as low as you can go.


----------



## Argentius

I'm not signed up yet.

Thinking about it, but $25 for a 6-mile TT is pretty steep...


----------



## borregokid

Its not only the $25 but its also the trip out there-time and money. This year it includes a BBQ. The whole race, awards, and BBQ probably takes three hours at most. If you can average 15mph or better for the six miles you will have a nice finish-under 24 minutes.


----------



## JP

borregokid said:


> I dont mind leading the ride. Its still on my schedule. I guess if I am the ride leader I can make up the ride with maybe 20-30 different turns. Me and RC will show up with our triples and find some hills to put the hurt on the rest of the crew. Chilis restaurant in Issaquah might be a good place to start and end.
> 
> JP-Try to stay out of the doctors office-especially if you are over 40, they will always find something wrong.


Hey thanks so much for jumping in to lead this. I'll still show up at whatever the pre/post food thing is. 

Yeah, at 41, it appears I'm in for all sorts of heavy maintenance on various systems. I'm spending way too much time with doctors for a healthy guy!


----------



## BenWA

Any way we could reschedule for the weekend before your surgery so you could ride w/us JP? Or would a short notice change of plan like that just screw other people up?


----------



## Argentius

I'm pretty open either way.


----------



## JP

Thanks for the offer. You guys should go on the date as planned. I'm tied up other weekends before which is why I pushed it as late as I did. I suppose if everyone has fun we can we can do others. Regards


----------



## borregokid

*Pre-ride*

I am thinking of doing a pre-ride this week and putting together a cue sheet. If anyone is interested just pick a day this week and time and I will meet you at Chili's in Issaquah. I was thinking of running up 228th and then skirting Carnation over to Fall City and then North Bend to the bakery and then back-or something like that. Saturday is out cause thats the State Hill Climb Championships.


----------



## Argentius

Wednesday's free for me, late morning-ish is good, say, 11:00, but I'm open to other times, too.


----------



## borregokid

Ok-thats tommorow. I will send you a PM and if you dont read this I will be in the Safeway-Chilis Parking lot at 11.


----------



## borregokid

*Oldest and Youngest Meet-RR*

I think it was a meeting of the oldest and youngest for this pre-ride ride. We left the Safeway Parking lot at about 11:10 with the destination of Carnation via the plateau. Only problem I wasnt aware that to go "straight" on the plateau you have to make a left turn. We ended up going down "Duthie Hill" past what remains of the Boeing Farm. At the bottom we hooked a left and went North on the Fall City Redmond road to the Tolt Hill for our second climb. Once into the Snoqualmie Valley we went to Remlingers and then started back south on Hwy 202. We took a short break at the Snoqualmie Falls and then buzzed down to North Bend where we took a break at the Bakery. 

From there it was back to Fall City and another pretty good Climb up to the Plateau and finally a run back into Issaquah. Our total miles were 49 and time in the saddle 2:45. We were back at 2:30. That was pretty close to an average workout for me but probably a little slow for Argentius. Anybody fast out there? I think Argentius is waiting for you at the top of the hill. 

We start this a little earlier we can hit NB before lunch and then scoot back to the 12th Ave Cafe for lunch or Chili's. The 12th Ave is the spot though.


----------



## Argentius

It was a fun little cruise -- that bakery was pretty awesome, and I'm new enough to the area not to have seen Snoqualmie falls before, which was nice.

Pity we didn't get to go up Zoo Hill, but I barely beat rush hour back to Auburn anyhow.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

That's very similar to the "_Flying Wheels Summer Century_" route. It's a beautiful ride.


----------



## Dick Rhee

Depending on weather conditions, I would probably attend - I need to meet more roadies than just my riding partner (read: my girlfriend). 

Also, I'm hitting up Bainbridge Island on my lonesome for a loop or two this coming Saturday (Aug 26th) and was wondering if anyone was interested in meeting up and doing the ride together. All my friends are more into the music scene than road biking, so my list of riding buddies is relatively scarce (my girlfriend, who's currently in Reno, a friend who works on the weekends, and a co-worker who gets up way too early for my tastes) and I'm a college student, so I don't have a lot of time for group rides. I'm not a speed demon or racer by any means, but I'd like to think that I do an alright pace (18/19 mph average on flats, more like 16.5 average on Bainbridge with it's hills and all). I figured I'd take the ferry at 8 or 9am, hit up a local diner for some breakfast, dump my stuff at Classic Cycle and then start my ride. If I can do that and meet some more riders at relatively the same level, all the better. 

Rock on


----------



## Spinnerman

Argentius said:


> It was a fun little cruise -- that bakery was pretty awesome, and I'm new enough to the area not to have seen Snoqualmie falls before, which was nice.
> 
> Pity we didn't get to go up Zoo Hill, but I barely beat rush hour back to Auburn anyhow.


Hi Argentius: 

If you ever feel like coming out to a good ride in Tacoma, you can try the ride that leaves from Spoke and Sprocket (near the University Place Post Office) at 8AM (Daylight Savings Time) and 9AM winter. There are some racers that can show up. Probably not quite as consistently hard a ride as the 4 corners ride that meets in Maple Valley, but still a good group to ride with. Since you are in Auburn, I thought I might mention this. If you don't know about the 4 Corners Ride, that is another great Saturday group ride option.


----------



## Argentius

Hey, thanks for the info. 

Which days of the week does that ride go?


----------



## Spinnerman

Argentius said:



> Hey, thanks for the info.
> 
> Which days of the week does that ride go?


Saturday at 8AM until the end of Octoberish and then somtime around then, it moves to 9AM. You will have to check the Vision Tech 4 Corners website to see what time the other ride starts.


----------



## IcemanYVR

I'm from BC, and would definitely be interested in coming down for the ride. It only takes two hours on a Saturday morning.

I'm assuming the ride is still on the 23rd of September. What are you guys thinking? 40-60 miles or so?


----------



## borregokid

IcemanYQQ said:


> I'm from BC, and would definitely be interested in coming down for the ride. It only takes two hours on a Saturday morning.
> 
> I'm assuming the ride is still on the 23rd of September. What are you guys thinking? 40-60 miles or so?


The ride we did the other day was 49 miles and that seemed about long enough. Argentius and myself do a fair amount of riding not sure about everyone else. The route we followed is used by a lot of rides. We saw a lot of bike ride markings on the roads. Lets hope the weather holds.


----------



## Argentius

It was a pretty nice route.

It might be nice to be able to put in a few more miles, grab Zoo hill, etc, but overall 100km sounds like a decent distance.


----------



## IcemanYVR

what is Zoo Hill? Is it far, or can it be an extension for the more experienced riders?


----------



## borregokid

IcemanYQQ said:


> what is Zoo Hill? Is it far, or can it be an extension for the more experienced riders?


Zoo Hill is about 2 miles away from where this ride starts and maybe ends.. Its a steep hill that runs 2.7 miles from Newport way to the top of Cougar Mtn. It gains 1250 feet. Parts of the road seem like 13-14% grade. The whole thing can be done in 21 minutes if you are a good climber. I was talking to a guy at the Washington State Hill Climb Championship and he mentioned getting under 17 minutes to the top. Early in the thread we mentioned this would be an extension for the more experienced HC riders.


----------



## s2ktaxi

I just started riding again about 6 weeks ago and would be interested - hopefully would be able to keep up - have we finalized a date and time?


----------



## IcemanYVR

borregokid said:


> Zoo Hill is about 2 miles away from where this ride starts and maybe ends.. Its a steep hill that runs 2.7 miles from Newport way to the top of Cougar Mtn. It gains 1250 feet. Parts of the road seem like 13-14% grade.


Wow, that's a steep hill. That works out to be a 8.7% avg. grade. Not too shabby for the end of a long ride.


----------



## Guest

IcemanYQQ said:


> Wow, that's a steep hill. That works out to be a 8.7% avg. grade. Not too shabby for the end of a long ride.


OK, I just got the YQQ part of your name - I'm slow!! I'm in YLW.


----------



## Argentius

We've got Sept 23rd, as far as I know, though no time's been set.

10:00 or so sounds pretty good...


----------



## IcemanYVR

toomanybikes said:


> OK, I just got the YQQ part of your name - I'm slow!! I'm in YLW.


YLW, that's just a short hop  Are you planning on going? My wife wants to come if she can spend the day in a spa. "ne pas probleme" I said


----------



## borregokid

Argentius said:


> We've got Sept 23rd, as far as I know, though no time's been set.
> 
> 10:00 or so sounds pretty good...



Is 9am too early for you Argentius? I am used to rides going out a little earlier of course half the time they are leaving the parking lot when I pull in. 

Iceman- Heres a link to the Salish Resort Hotel and Spa. Its a totally first class place. The bike ride will swing past it out and back. The hotels in downtown Bellevue arent too bad either for out of town visitors and shopping.

http://www.salishlodge.com/


----------



## IcemanYVR

borregokid said:


> Iceman- Heres a link to the Salish Resort Hotel and Spa. Its a totally first class place. The bike ride will swing past it out and back. The hotels in downtown Bellevue arent too bad either for out of town visitors and shopping.
> 
> http://www.salishlodge.com/


Thanks for the link, it looks like a great place, but too bad... it's all booked up already :sad:

Where exactly is the start of the ride?, and is Bellevue the best place to find a hotel or B&B, or is there somewhere closer?


----------



## bigbill

I regret that I will not make the trip to Seattle in September. I have decided to take the family to SD for a four day weekend instead of flying up to Seatac. I will be in Bremerton starting late next year for a 10 month shipyard period. I will be a geographical bachelor during that time with nothing to do with my off time other than work on my masters and ride. I don't anticipate being that busy. I look forward to hosting many rides over on the Kitsap Peninsula.


----------



## Flounder

bigbill said:


> I will be a geographical bachelor during that time with nothing to do with my off time other than work on my masters and ride. I don't anticipate being that busy. I look forward to hosting many rides over on the Kitsap Peninsula.


Being a Geo-Bach for 10 months s*cks! At the moment I think I will be at McChord for a few more years, so let me know when you get settled. My lovely wife grew up on Bainbridge, so heading that direction is no problem. 

At this point I have the 23rd off, I just am not sure of family obligations...yet. Hopefully I'll get the opportunity to join the ride. 

Flounder


----------



## borregokid

Issaquah has two motels although the way things are growing you better book ahead. The Holiday Inn and Motel 6 are both on Sammamish Road right near Costco, Movie Theaters, Pier One, Linen N Things, Trader Joes, etc. Plenty of places to shop. I was thinking of starting the ride about two miles away at the Safeway on Gilman. 

Bigbill-hope to see you later. That a difficult choice San Diego or Seattle. I think I know where I would be going.


----------



## Argentius

No prob, I could do 9am just fine. 

In my collegiate cycling team (College, I KNOW,) people always called me the early nazi, so I started giving later start times for more casual group rides.


----------



## Guest

YQQ - I am hoping to go but one of those life things just came up. We are re-doing our hardwood floors and replacing some of the main floor carpets with Black Walnut hardwood. The work was supposed to be done starting the week of Sept 11, so would be finished by the time of this ride.

I just got a call this morning from the floor people saying the Walnut is still about two weeks out and they have now scheduled us for - guess when?

Since I am ripping out the carpet and taking off the baseboard - I may be on my hands and knees that weekend rather than riding in Seattle.

Flounder - Isn't McChord the one in Spokane? Just came through Spokane this morning. There seems to be a lot of members in this corner of the globe - we should plan regular get togethers.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

May I ask how fast this ride will be going? While my brand-new Cervelo Soloist Carbon will have no trouble keeping up, the rider on it may, especially if this is going to be race-pace.


----------



## Argentius

I'm guessing we'll have a pretty mixed crowd, so it likely will be a pretty casual / fun ride with maybe a sprint point or two or a KoM tossed in for good measure. Don't worry about it.

That's a sweet (and 'spensive) ride!


----------



## s2ktaxi

ChilliConCarnage said:


> May I ask how fast this ride will be going? While my brand-new Cervelo Soloist Carbon will have no trouble keeping up, the rider on it may, especially if this is going to be race-pace.


I hope it won't be too fast. My avg speed around Lake Samm is about 16.8 mph (done it once).


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Argentius said:


> I'm guessing we'll have a pretty mixed crowd, so it likely will be a pretty casual / fun ride with maybe a sprint point or two or a KoM tossed in for good measure. Don't worry about it.
> 
> That's a sweet (and 'spensive) ride!


Yes, way more bike than I need, but exactly the bike I wanted. Please don't laugh as you blow by me.


----------



## Argentius

"Need?"

Hey, all you "need" is a 20-year old Schwinn Letour. Bikes like that are about drool factor as well as function. Don't think I didn't want a Soloist, I just don't have the bucks. Even if I mortaged my soul to buy one in carbon, I'd be so scared of laying the thing down that I'd never ride it.

Somehow I put together a pretty-decent full carbon ride for less than $1,000, and I'm pretty satisfied with it -- for the price especially!


----------



## IcemanYVR

Don't worry about speed, I think this ride is much more about meeting people and getting out for a ride. I'm sure there will be the odd sprint point, or race to the top of the hill, but I'm pretty sure (hope) those to the top first will wait for everyone else.

Don't worry about the Cervelo, I will be too busy drooling over your bike to notice your self confessed lack of performance


----------



## Flounder

toomanybikes said:


> Flounder - Isn't McChord the one in Spokane? Just came through Spokane this morning.


Nah, McChord AFB is located right outside beautiful downtown Tacoma. Fairchild AFB is located a few miles west of Spokane. I was stationed there, or at least near there at a mountain top radar site, nearly 11 years ago. 

The guys in the unit in Spokane use to go mountain biking on our lunch break, lots of fun. Now I live on the far flung extreme of the Seattle/Tacoma urban area, in the shadow of Mt Rainier. Lots of nice riding...bubbas and logging trucks included.

Flounder


----------



## Guest

My wife is telling me I'm going to this event. So I have to do some fancy work between now and then, getting the house ready for the hardwood guys.

Then on the Monday I have to be back in Vancouver for my annual employment related full physical ( rubber glove edition) , then back here ASAP for another appointment.

So sounds like I'm coming - just don't know how I'll manage it.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

IcemanYQQ said:


> Don't worry about speed, I think this ride is much more about meeting people and getting out for a ride. I'm sure there will be the odd sprint point, or race to the top of the hill, but I'm pretty sure (hope) those to the top first will wait for everyone else.
> 
> Don't worry about the Cervelo, I will be too busy drooling over your bike to notice your self confessed lack of performance


Excellent - then I'll be there.


----------



## IcemanYVR

With regrets, I just found out last night I will be leaving for an assignment in North Korea on the 23rd. It kept getting pushed back, and I thought I was in the clear. I will be in Seattle, just not for the ride 

Have a great time


----------



## IcemanYVR

With regrets, I just found out last night I will be leaving for an assignment in North Korea on the 23rd. It kept getting pushed back, and I thought I was in the clear. I will be in Seattle, just not for the ride 

Have a great time


----------



## Guest

Geez, YQQ. I just booked the hotel in Bellevue.

Getting in Friday night leaving Sunday.

Staying at the Red Lion. See you all there! ( not you Iceman!)


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

So, to reiterate without having to go through all the posts on this thread (and please correct me if I'm wrong):

Date: Saturday, September 23, 2006

Start/End: Safeway at 735 Nw Gilman Blvd

Time: 9:00 AM

Route: Similar to Flying Wheels Summer Century - go up Issaquah plateau, down the Redmond side, up Tolt Hill to Carnation, back roads to Fall city, back up to Issaquah plateau, then back down to the Safeway. There are many different iterations of this route that can be taken - I'd recommend following the Flying Wheels route?

For anybody not familiar with the area, to get to the Safeway:

From I-5 - Get onto I-90 heading east. Take exit 15 (Issaquah/900) and take a right off the exit, then your next left onto Gilman. The Safeway is less than 1 mile on your right.

I think that about covers it.

P.S. Looks like we picked the same date as the "Tour of Whidbey".


----------



## JP

Well it's great that this ride is alive and well. Since I'm off the bike, I won't be able to ride, but I'd like to meet you before or after to say hi. There is a Starbucks in the Safeway where you are meeting. I'll show up at the start to say hello.


----------



## borregokid

*The Ride Info*



ChilliConCarnage said:


> So, to reiterate without having to go through all the posts on this thread (and please correct me if I'm wrong):
> 
> Date: Saturday, September 23, 2006
> 
> Start/End: Safeway at 735 Nw Gilman Blvd
> 
> Time: 9:00 AM
> 
> Route: Similar to Flying Wheels Summer Century - go up Issaquah plateau, down the Redmond side, up Tolt Hill to Carnation, back roads to Fall city, back up to Issaquah plateau, then back down to the Safeway. There are many different iterations of this route that can be taken - I'd recommend following the Flying Wheels route?
> 
> For anybody not familiar with the area, to get to the Safeway:
> 
> From I-5 - Get onto I-90 heading east. Take exit 15 (Issaquah/900) and take a right off the exit, then your next left onto Gilman. The Safeway is less than 1 mile on your right.
> 
> I think that about covers it.
> 
> P.S. Looks like we picked the same date as the "Tour of Whidbey".




Thanks for pulling that all together CCC. That sound like a good idea to follow the Flying Wheels Route as close as possible. It looks like they have already marked the pavement pretty well the past three years. 

If you have an "A game" you better bring it to this ride. You will need it to keep up with Argentius.  Last time I had an "A game" was back in 1983, I think I lost it on a road somewhere.


----------



## Argentius

Yeah, whatev, I'm sure they'll be plenty of guys who show up that make me look like I spend as much time in front of a computer as I do. 

As for 1983, at that point my age was still measured in months...

We've got to hit up Zoo hill after the planned loop, though. You all know you want to.


----------



## IcemanYVR

I have to take back my earlier comments, again. It seems like my on again, off again, trip to North Korea is off again. All I will say is I plan on attending, and will book the hotel in Bellevue today. I won't know probably for sure, until about 2-3 days before, but I really want to do the ride and have my but kicked by Argentius


----------



## IcemanYVR

OK, so how far is the Safeway at Gilman Blvd, from downtown Seattle?


----------



## borregokid

IcemanYQQ said:


> OK, so how far is the Safeway at Gilman Blvd, from downtown Seattle?


Its about 17 miles. From I-90 take exit 15-NW Sammamish/SR900. When you exit the freeway make a right and then get in one of the two left turn lanes for the first stop light-Gilman Blvd. Turn left on Gilman and go about a mile. Safeway is on the right just past Target and set back from the street. 

Look forward to seeing you and hearing about the trip to Korea. Sounds interesting, the only guy I know who ever took a trip to Korea was a military attache who actually had a briefcase he had to cuff to his wrist when he traveled. He was only going to South Korea though.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Thanks, I actually booked at the Westin in Bellevue. It's not too far from Safeway.

My trip to Korea has been postponed again, but I have been before, and have some cool stories, especially from inside the DMZ.


----------



## BenWA

I should be in top form for this ride  as I have ridden something on the order of 50 miles total in the past 6 weeks. Damn new job has had me running ragged. But I'll show up and try to hang anyway.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

BenWA said:


> I should be in top form for this ride  as I have ridden something on the order of 50 miles total in the past 6 weeks. Damn new job has had me running ragged. But I'll show up and try to hang anyway.


It sounds as if there may be two groups that day - the fast guys on one hand, then _ the rest of us_. Since this is just an informal ride, I don't have any problem with people who want to forge ahead to go right ahead and do that. And you uber-fit people can entertain the rest of us with your race up zoo-hill.


----------



## IcemanYVR

@ Chilli - so which bike are you going to ride? I'd love to see that oh so sweet Soloist 

As for me, I still don't know, either one of my Colnago's or my new Litespeed that I don't like.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

IcemanYQQ said:


> @ Chilli - so which bike are you going to ride? I'd love to see that oh so sweet Soloist
> 
> As for me, I still don't know, either one of my Colnago's or my new Litespeed that I don't like.


If you really don't like your new Litespeed, I would be more than happy to provide a new happy home for it  

But I think you should go Colnago - it's never wrong to go Italian!

As for what I'll be riding... Is this a "rain-or-shine" kind of ride? Because the weather could well decide which bike I'll be riding. If everything goes to plan, my Cervelo will never even know what rain is. And I'm kind of anxious to put some miles on my new Salsa cyclocross bike....


----------



## IcemanYVR

ChilliConCarnage said:


> As for what I'll be riding... Is this a "rain-or-shine" kind of ride? Because the weather could well decide which bike I'll be riding.


This is something we should discuss, after all... it is the Pacific Northwest 

I will be there anyway, I've already booked the hotel. I'm ok with light rain, but then maybe a shorter ride. I will probably bring the Litespeed, just in case it rains. The Colnago is steel.


----------



## borregokid

I pretty much plan on riding. I dont care much for rain but I have been known to knock off 90 minutes or so in pretty crummy weather. Its really hard to stay anywhere near dry after an hour or so.

Thats a lot of Bikes Chilli. My son has two Salsa HT's, One Salsa cyclocross, and one BMC race bike that only weighs 16 pounds. I have the heavy weight at 19.5 pounds. Cyclocross would be perfect for wet weather, thats what my son uses his for and commuting.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Zoo hill huh...

Here's a little blurb on Zoo Hill I found, I might need to dig out a different cassette if I'm going to attempt the climb.

That's insane


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Good (maybe) news. The early weather report says there will be a break in the rain on Friday and Saturday, with highs jumping up 70°F on Saturday. That would make for perfect ride conditions. Then again, when is the weather report ever right.......


----------



## borregokid

It looks like we might have lucked out on the weather. Its raining today and tomorrow but the rest of the week it should be clear and hopefully Saturday it hits 70 or so. 
Iceman-The Zoo Hill is more interesting than terribly hard. The bottom third is the worst with out of the saddle biking. The trees hang over the road and it has a severe north exposure so not a lot of sun. Going down is maybe worst than going up. Any loose gravel or slick road can put you down pretty fast.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Since it's only a few days away, I thought it would be a good time to post a recommended course, to give enough time and see if anybody had any suggestions or objections, or corrections. Some of this is from memory, some of it from the Flying Wheels Summer Century guide. If I made any mistakes, please let me know. By my calculations, this course will be approximately 41 semi-hilly miles. If anybody wants a slightly shorter course (about 10 miles and 1 climb shorter) can meet the group at the Safeway on the Sammamish plateau at 630 228th Ave. NE Sammamish, WA 98074 (we'd likely be passing through between 9:30-10am).

Here goes:

STARTING AT THE SAFEWAY IN ISSAQUAH:

01) Take a *RIGHT* out of the Safeway onto NW Gilman Blvd and turn *LEFT* after .8 miles onto Front Street, (which becomes E. Lake Sammamish Pkwy).

02) We'll be warming up by riding along the lake (maybe 8 miles?) until we reach the light Inglewood Hill Rd and take a *RIGHT*. There is a 1/2 mile hill that will seperate the fit from the unfit. This gets us up onto the Issaquah/Redmond plateau. Continue for about 1.6 miles.

03) Continue straight crossing the light at 228th (a busy street). There is a Safeway on the corner - perhaps the fast guys will pause here to let the slow guys catch up after the big hill?

04) Continue for another 1.2 miles, then turn *LEFT* at 244th Ave NE (stop sign). This will eventually go downhill, off the plateau (fast and steep, make sure your brakes are adjusted!).

05) After approximately 1.7 miles (at the bottom of the hill), turn *RIGHT* at the stopsign onto Redmond Fall City Road (another busy road with cars doing close to 60mph).

06) After .8 miles, we'll turn *LEFT* onto NE Ames Lake Road and take our second hill of the day (fairly short, not very steep). KOM points at the top!

07) After approx. 3.1 miles, we'll turn *LEFT* onto W. Snoqualmie Valley Rd. NE.

08) After just a mile, we turn *RIGHT* onto NE 80th St.

09) After another mile we'll turn *LEFT* at the stop sign onto Carnation Farm Rd. NE.

10) We'll pass the Hershey Farm, and roll through farm country for 3.2 miles until we come to Highway 203 (Fall City - Carnation Rd.) and take a *RIGHT* into Carnation. This is a busy road, and the shoulder tends to be full of debris, so watch yourself.

11) After riding through Carnation for 1.9 miles (going over the bridge out of town), we turn *RIGHT* onto NE. Tolt Hill Road. Prepare for an olfactory senses assault - there is a smelly dairy here!

12) After about 1 mile, we avoid Tolt Hill by turning *LEFT* onto W. Snoqualmie River Rd. NE.

13) We get to enjoy the peaceful farm country roads (past the Golf Course) with little or no traffic for about 3.1 miles until we turn *RIGHT* onto SE 24th St., then an almost immediate *LEFT* onto 309th Ave SE.

14) Staying to the *LEFT* (308th Ave SE), we'll ride for about 2 miles until we reach the stopsign at Redmond - Fall City Road. Remember, cars go pretty fast on this road! We go straight across.

15) The road takes a 90° curve to the *RIGHT* (becoming 40th SE) then starts heading upward. This will be the hardest climb of the day, as its relatively long and winding. The road becomes the Issaquah-Fall City Road. At the top, we'll have traveled only 6 miles from Redmond - Fall City Road, but it will feel a lot longer to those of us out of shape! We're back onto the Issaquah plateau. DOUBLE KOM POINTS at the top!

16) At the stop sign at the top of the hill, we'll take a *LEFT* onto Duthie Hill Road.

17) After about a mile, the fast guys may want to wait for the slower ones at the QFC on Klahanie Blvd (take a *RIGHT*, it's on the corner).

18) We're on the home-stretch now! Come back out of QFC onto SE Issaquah-Fall City Rd and take a *RIGHT*. We'll go about 2.1 miles, through a three lights, back down a steep hill off the plateau and into Issaquah.

19) At the bottom of the hill, we take a *LEFT* onto E Lake Sammamish Pky SE, which turns into Front Street, back under I-90, then after .7 miles, we take a *RIGHT* onto NW Gilman Blvd.

20) The Safeway is about .8 miles on the *LEFT*.

For any of you animals that want to do ZOO HILL, I'd be happy to watch! (Besides, I'll still have a 20 mile ride to get home!)


----------



## Guest

As stands to reason, the flooring people phoned TODAY! to say they are coming to our house Monday to start the work. 

This means between now and then I am removing carpets, underlay, nailing strips, staples, baseboards, toilets, etc.

Emptying and moving the fridge and moving all of the furniture out of the rooms to be affected by the work.

Enjoy the riding.


----------



## borregokid

Thanks for posting the cue sheet Chilli! I like that-you are going to add another 20 miles after the ride. The best story I heard kind of like that was earlier this year a Cat 3 rider was going to Vancouver from Bellingham for a race and his ride cancelled at the last minute. So he rode his bike the 35 miles to the race. Did the race and rode home. Just another 120 mile ride day.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

*Not by choice...*



borregokid said:


> Thanks for posting the cue sheet Chilli! I like that-you are going to add another 20 miles after the ride.


Well, it's not so much by choice as it is by necessity. My wife won't drive me because she has other plans, and her car has the nice Thule roof rack on it. So, in order to get to Issaquah, I have to ride from Northgate. I think it's about 24 miles each way, so I'll be adding about 48 miles total to the ride. If I go around Lk. Washington on the way back, I can turn this into a century.

Anybody else coming from Seattle and want to ride over together?


----------



## IcemanYVR

Is there anywhere along the ride to fill up water bottles? Just trying to decide wheather to bring a Camelback, or 3 bottles.

@ Chilli, I am riding from the Westin Bellevue, 600 Bellevue Way NE, if this is on your route, then we can ride in.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

IcemanYQQ said:


> Is there anywhere along the ride to fill up water bottles? Just trying to decide wheather to bring a Camelback, or 3 bottles.
> 
> @ Chilli, I am riding from the Westin Bellevue, 600 Bellevue Way NE, if this is on your route, then we can ride in.


It's not right on the way, but if you are planning on riding in as opposed to driving, our paths would likely intersect. You hotel is in the North side of Bellevue - I'll be riding through the South end of Bellevue. I actually will pass Bellevue Way where it intersects I-90. If you'd like to try to meet up there, that would be great with me. We'd simply ride up parallel to I-90 all the way into Issaquah.


----------



## BenWA

ChilliConCarnage said:


> It's not right on the way, but if you are planning on riding in as opposed to driving, our paths would likely intersect. You hotel is in the North side of Bellevue - I'll be riding through the South end of Bellevue. I actually will pass Bellevue Way where it intersects I-90. If you'd like to try to meet up there, that would be great with me.


I might ride over from Madison Park, across the I-90 bridge and down to Issaquah, although I havent decided for sure if I want to add another 40 miles to my day as I have a lot to do later in the afternoon.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

As far as water on the way, we'll pass a few stores, but I can recall only one public park that has a water fountain. Tolt-McDonald park in Carnation (where there's some awesome mt. bike riding).

So, I'll be waiting at the Park-n-Ride on Bellevue Way just north of I-90 between about 8:00-8:20am. If anybody wants to join up, we can meet there. PM me for my (sometimes unreliable) cell phone number if you like.


----------



## borregokid

Anybody needing a ride back to their house, etc I can take you back. I have a car with a bike rack and I think I can put another bike inside. Aregentius, if you are laughing cause you know my car I am going to borrow my wifes car.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

borregokid said:


> Anybody needing a ride back to their house, etc I can take you back. I have a car with a bike rack and I think I can put another bike inside. Aregentius, if you are laughing cause you know my car I am going to borrow my wifes car.


I may take you up on that....


----------



## Argentius

Hey, no worries, my girlfriend and I went 'round our high school days with a 3-cylinder Metro with no reverse. had to be careful where we parked...

Anyhow, unfortunately, it doesn't look like I"m going to be able to get out of this meeting, so I'm not going to be able to ride with y'all this weekend.  But hopefully some of us will be excited to do Zoo Hill again, or something, in the nearish future.

Have fun out there!


----------



## Flounder

I built a Routeslip course for the ride you can find it here 

It looks like 37 miles and 2k of vertical

See ya there!


----------



## s2ktaxi

*Garmin 305 course?*

Does anyone know how to create a course for the Garmin 305 from this?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

awesome - thanks Flounder


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Information distilled onto a single page here:

http://home.comcast.net/~marknstacey/RBR.html


----------



## Flounder

In the past I have used this site  but due to bandwith issues it looks like he has taken the site down.

However he does post a couple of links which should help get the job done.
I'm going to try and build the course from my Edge, if I get it squared away I'll send you a PM

Flounder


----------

